# Medicare Administration Code



## gloriajaye (Jun 20, 2011)

A _*Medicare*_ patient was given hepatitis A & B vaccine shot which would be coded as 90636 but what would be the Administration code for this?  I see the Admin code  - G0010 - for hepatitis B but no listing for "A", does this G code cover both A & B?  Any clarification on this?
Thanks.


----------



## skraft1969 (Jun 20, 2011)

Medicare part B won't cover the Administation of this vaccine. Because the vaccine is a a Part D benefit the administration is considered bunded into the visit.


----------

